# برنامج بدائل الترانزستور رائع



## hussien95 (18 أكتوبر 2012)

برنامج أكثر من رائع وسهل


----------



## zeid25 (25 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## سامي عالي (27 أكتوبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك*
وكل عام وانتم بالف الف خير*


----------



## hussien95 (28 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا أخواني على الردود


----------



## فقيه العرب (29 أكتوبر 2012)

شيء طيب ومفيد -- كثرة الاعطال -- احيانا تواجه ما هو البديل --شكرا


----------



## hussien95 (29 أكتوبر 2012)

عفوا وشكرا لمداخلتك


----------



## saher-22 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

الله يسلم ايديك


----------



## hussien95 (31 أكتوبر 2012)

وأيديك وأنشاء الله تستفيد


----------



## stihah (1 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لك


----------



## kader1996 (1 نوفمبر 2012)

الف شكر اخي العزيز


----------



## hussien95 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

عفوا أخوتي الكرام وأمل أن ينال أعجابكم


----------



## محمودعمرو (2 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## hussien95 (2 نوفمبر 2012)

عفوا أخواني الكرام وأتمنى أن ينال أعجابكم


----------



## المنير73 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## hussien95 (3 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا لمرورك


----------



## العيون الدامعة (4 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكووووووور وبارك الله بيك


----------



## hussien95 (4 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا أخي الكريم على الرد الجميل


----------



## hssinmy (7 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور الله يحفظك


----------



## hussien95 (7 نوفمبر 2012)

عفوا أخي الكريم


----------



## md beida (8 نوفمبر 2012)

جزاك​الله​كل خير
وجاري التحميل​


----------



## hussien95 (11 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا أخي على الرد الجميل


----------



## ياسرشرف (11 نوفمبر 2012)

تسلم ايدك


----------



## طوبار37 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا


----------



## hussien95 (12 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكورين أخوتي على الردود


----------



## اشرف الدليمي (17 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكوووووووور جدا


----------



## hussien95 (17 نوفمبر 2012)

عفوا أخي الكريم


----------



## ابو السلم (22 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## NOORALDIN (23 نوفمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hussien95 (24 نوفمبر 2012)

شكرا على مروركم الكريم


----------



## saremsarem (28 نوفمبر 2012)

مشكور
أخي
الكريم​


----------



## hussien95 (4 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا على المداخلة أخي الكريم


----------



## mohamadtaiara (5 ديسمبر 2012)

مشكور أخي عالبرنامج
أنا بحاجة لبديل عن الترانزستور TOP201YAI
* Three-terminal Off-line PWM Switch
ممكن مساعدة
*


----------



## hussien95 (7 ديسمبر 2012)

أخي الكريم على حد علمي عائلة top هي أيسيات تستخدم في دوائر التغذية power suplly التي تستخدم محولات فرايت لأني لدي دائرة تغذية تستخدم الأيسية top244 وهي ذو 7 أرجل وليس 3 ولكن على حد علمي البديل هو top202 والله الموفق


----------



## hassan.algabry (8 ديسمبر 2012)

شكرا ليك علي المجهود


----------



## hussien95 (8 ديسمبر 2012)

لا شكر على واجب أخي الكريم


----------



## saleh_75 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يسلم ايديك


----------



## hussien95 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

وأيدك أخي الكريم


----------



## hussien95 (11 ديسمبر 2012)

وهذه البدائل وجدتها من خلال تصفحي على الأنترنت 
2N2905	BSW40,2N4030..33,2N4036..37	SI-P 60/40V 0,6A 0,8W B>100
2N3906	BC212,BC257,BC307,BC557	SI-P 40V 0,2A 0,625W >200MHz B>100
2N5064	2N6564,TIC64,MCR100-4,BRY55/200	50Hz-Thy 200V 0,51A
2N5401	BF491..493,2SA1221..22,2SA1319	SI-P 160V 0,6A 0,625W >100MHz
2N5551	BF391..393,BFP22,MPS-A43..43	SI-N 180V 0,6A 0,625W >100MHz
2SA1012	2SA1289..91,2SA1293,2SB919	SI-P 60V 5A 25W 60MHz
2SA1013	2AS1275,2SB1212	SI-P 160V 1A 0.9W 15MHz
2SA1015	BC212,BC257,BC307,BC557	SI-P 50V 0.15A 0.4W 80MHz
2SA1020	2SA1382,2SA1315,2SB892,2SB1312	SI-P 50V 2A 0,9W 100MHz
2SA1175	BC212,BC256,BC556	Si-P 60V 0.1A 0.25W 180MHz
2SA1232	2SA1146,2SA1186,2SA1227,2SA1386	SI-P 130V 10A 100W 60MHz
2SA1244	2SA1385,2SA1795,2SB1203..04	SI-P 60V 5A 20W 60MHz
2SA1246	2SA1253	SI-P 60V 0.15A 0.4W 100MHz
2SA1266Y	BC416,BC560,2SA970,2SA1136..37	SI-P 50V 0.15A 0.4W 130MHz
2SA1267Y	BC416,BC560,2SA970,2SA1136..37	SI-P 50V 0.15A 0.2W 130MHz
2SA1273	2SB892,B972,B1312,B1382	Si-P 30V 2A 1W 120MHz
2SA1300	2SB926..27,2SB892,2SB1229	SI-P 20V 2A 0,75W 140MHz
2SA1309	BC213,BC258,BC308,BC558	SI-P 30V 0,1A 0,3W 80MHz
2SA1315	2SB1459	SI-P 80V 2A 0,9W 80MHz
2SA1471	2SA1443,2SA1743	SI-P 80V 10A 30W <100/900n
2SA1615	2SA1834	SI-P 30V 10A 15W 180MHz 80/250ns
2SA1625	2SB1074	SI-P 400/400V 0,5A 0,75W
2SA539	BC212,BC256,BC556	SI-P 60V 0,2A 0,25W 160MHz
2SA562	BC327..328,BC636,BC638,BC640	SI-P 30V 0,4A 0,3W 70MHz
2SA564	BC213,BC258,BC308,BC558	SI-P 25V 0,1A 0,4W 200MHz
2SA608	BC212,BC257,BC307,BC557	SI-P 40V 0.1A 0.25W 180MHz
2SA684	2SA1315,2SB764,2SB892,2SB1041	SI-P 60V 1A 1W 200MHz
2SA733	BC212,BC257,BC307,BC557	SI-P 60V 0,1A 0,25W 180MHz
2SA933	BC212,BC256,BC307,BC557	SI-P 50V 0,1A 0,3W 140MHz
2SA935	BC640,2SA965,2SB647,2SB1041	SI-P 80V 0,7A 0,75W 150MHz
2SA940	2SA839,2SB608,2SB628,2SB861	SI-P 150V 1.5A 25W 4MHz
2SA950	BC327..328,BC636,BC638,2SB647	SI-P 35V 0.8A 0.6W 120MHz
2SA952	BC327..328,BC636,2SB909..910	SI-P 30V 0.7A 0.6W 160MHz
2SA965Y	2SA1013,2SA1275,2SB647,2SB1212	SI-P 120V 0,8A 0,9W 120MHz
2SA966	2SA1382,2SB978,2SB892,2SB1312	SI-P 30V 1.5A 0.9W 120MHz
2SA968B	2SA1011,2SA1133,2SA1113,2SA1332	SI-P 160/160V 1.5A 25W 100MHz
2SA970BL	2SA1038,2SA1049,2SA1123,2SA1136	SI-P 120V 0.1A 0.3W 100MHz
2SB1185	2SA1307,2SA1440,2SA1469,2SB1274	SI-P 60V 3A 25W 70MHz
2SB1202	2SA1244	SI-P 60V 3A 15W 150MHz
2SB1243	2SB985	SI-P 60V 3A 1W 70MHz
2SB1274	2SA1307,2SA1440,2SA1469,2SB1274	SI-P 60V 3A 20W 100MHz
2SB1375	BD936F,2SB1015,2SB1094,2SB1274	SI-P 60V 3A 25W 9MHz B>100
2SB1438	2SA1709	SI-P 100V 2A 1W 90MHz
2SB649AC	2SA1249	SI-P 180V 1,5A 140MHz
2SB688	BD246C,2SA1141,2SA1146,2SA1186	SI-P 120V 8A 80W 10MHz
2SB698	2SA1703,B892,B926,B927	Si-P 25V 0.7A 0.6W 250MHz
2SB772Q	BD786,MJE250..254,2SB744	SI-P 40V 3A 10W 80MHz
2SB774	2SB894,B1206	Si-P 30V 0.1A 0.4W 150MHz
2SB834	BD242A,BD536,BD936,2SA1288	SI-P 60V 3A 30W 9MHz
2SB857	BD244A,BD536,BD950,2SB690	SI-P 70/50V 4A 40W 15MHz
2SB861	BD240F,2SA1133,2SB630,2SB720	SI-P 200/150V 2A 30W
2SB863	BD246D,2SA1186,2SA1227A,2SB817	SI-P 140V 10A 100W 15MHz
2SB892	2SA1315,2SB985	SI-P 60V 2A 1W 150MHz
2SB893	2SB985	SI-P 20V 3A 0,75W 250MHz
2SB926	2SB892,2SB1229,2SB1433..34	SI-P 30V 2A 0,75W
2SC1026	BF240..241,BF254..255,BF594..595	SI-N 200MHz
2SC1213	BC337..338..635..637..639	Si-N 35V 0.5A 0.4W 170MHz
2SC1318	BC337A,BC637,BC639,2SD667	SI-N 60V 0,5A 0,625W 200MHz
2SC1472	BC517,617,875,MPS-A25..29	SI-N+Darl 40V 0.3A 0.5W 50MHz B>200
2SC1473	BF298..299,BF422,BFR88..89	SI-N 250/200V 0.07A 0.75W 80MHz
2SC1507	2SC1755..57,2SC1905	SI-N 300V 0,2A 15W 80MHz
2SC1685	BC174,BC182,BC190,BC546	SI-N 60V 0,1A 0,25W 150MHz
2SC1740	BC167..182..237..547	Si-N 50V 0.1A 0.3W 180MHz
2SC1815GR	BC174,BC182,BC190,BC546	Si-N 60V 0.15A 0.4W 80MHz
2SC1854R	BC168,183,283,548	SI-N 30V 0.05A 0.25W 150MHz
2SC1921	BF298..299,BF422,2SC3468	SI-N 250V 0,05A 0,6W 130MHz
2SC1984	2SC2316,2SC2491	SI-N 100V 3A 30W B=700
2SC2000	BC174,BC182,BC190,BC546	SI-N 60V 0,,2A 0,6W 70MHz
2SC2023	TIP75(A..C),2SC2738,2SC3055	SI-N 300/300V 1A 40W 10MHz
2SC2053	2SC2851	SI-N 40V 0,3A PQ=0,2W 175MHz
2SC2061	2SC3228,2SD1812	SI-N 80V 0,7A 0,75W 120MHz
2SC2073	BD239D,2SC1669,2SD608A,2SD1138	SI-N 150V 1,5A 25W 4MHz
2SC2075	2SC1306,2SC1816,2SC1909,2SC2092	SI-N 80V 4A PQ>3,5W(27MHz)
2SC2078	2SC1306,2SC1816,2SC1909,2SC2092	SI-N 80V 3A PQ>4W(25MHz)
2SC2120	BC337..338..635..637..639	SI-N 30V 0,8A 0,6W 120MHz
2SC2166	2SC1944,2SC1969,2SC2043,2SC2119	SI-N 75V 4A PQ>6W(27MHz)
2SC2188	BF225,BF310,BF314,BF502..503	SI-N 45V 50mA 0,6W 500MHz
2SC2230	BF298..299,BF420A,2SC3467..69	SI-N 200V 0.1A 0.8W 50MHz
2SC2235	2SC2383,2SC3228,2SD667,2SD1812	SI-N 120V 0,8A 0,9W 120MHz
2SC2236	2SC3328,2SD1014,2SD1146,2SD1207	SI-N 30V 1,5A 0,9W 120MHz
2SC2240	2SC2362,2SC2389,2SC2459,2SC2631	SI-N 120/120V 0,1A 0,3W 100MHz
2SC2267	MPS-A44..45,2SC3118,2SC3469,2SD1350	SI-N 400/360V 0,1A 0,4W 70MHz
2SC2271E	2SC3468..69	SI-N 300V 0.1A 0.9W 50MHz
2SC2331	BD239F,2SC2660,2SD760,2SD1138	SI-N 150V 2A 15W <0.5/2mks
2SC2334	BD243F,BU409,BUW64C,TIP150..152	SI-N 150V 7A 40W
2SC2335	C3039,C4242,C2739,C2427	Si-N 500/400V 7A 40W 1/35mS
2SC2344	2SC2238A,B,2SC2660,2SD608A	SI-N 180/160V 1,5A 25W 100MHz
2SC2383	2SC3228,2SD1812	SI-N 160V 1A 0.9W 20MHz
2SC2458	BC184,BC414,BC550,2SC2240	SI-N 50V 0,154 0,2W >80MHz
2SC2482	2SC3468,2SC4166	SI-N 300/300V 0.1A 0.9W
2SC2484	BD245B,2SD718,2SD895,2SD1046	SI-N 80/80V 5A 60W 15MHz
2SC2500	2SC3328,2SD1146,2SD1207,2SD1247	SI-N 30V 2A 0,9W 150MHz
2SC2570	2SC3037,2SC3512	SI-N 25V 0,07A 5GHz
2SC2577	BD245C,2SC2706,2SC2837,2SC2987	SI-N 120V 6A 60W 20MHz
2SC2581	BD245F,2SC3263..64	SI-N 200V 10A 100W 20MHz
2SC2594	MJE200,2SC3420,2SD741,2SD826	SI-N 40V 5A 10W 150MHz
2SC2625	BUW12A,2SC2541,2SC2740,2SC2789	SI-N 450V 10A 80W
2SC2655	2SC3328,2SC3669,2SD1207,2SD2177	SI-N 60V 2A 0,9W 100MHz
2SC2682	BF415,BF417,BF458..459,2SC3416	SI-N 180V 0,1A 8W 200MHz
2SC2688	BF417,BF459,C3417,C3503	Si-N 300V 0.2A 10W 80MHz
2SC2705	BF297..299,BF422A,2SC3467..69	SI-N 150V 0,05A 0,8W 200MHz
2SC3039	BUT56A,BUT54,2SC2739,2SC3170	SI-N 500/400V 7A 50W <1/3.5mks
2SC3070	2SC4389,2SD1581..82,2SD1779	SI-N 30V 1,2A B>800
2SC3150	BUT11A,BUV46A,2SC3490,,3491	SI-N 900/800V 3A 40W 15MHz
2SC3181N	BD245C,2SC2681,2SC2837,2SC2987A	SI-N 120V 8A 80W 30MHz
2SC3198	C1775,C2240,C2390,C2459	Si-N 60V 0.15A 0.4W 130MHz
2SC3199GR	2SC1775,2SC2240,2SC2390,2SC2459	SI-N 60V 0.15A 0.2W 130MHz
2SC3205	C3328,D1014,D1146,D1207	Si-N 30V 2A 1W 120MHz
2SC3207	2SC3468..69,2SC3249	SI-N 300V 0.1A 0.9W 70MHz
2SC3209	BF299,BF393,BFR89,2SC3468	SI-N 300/300V 0,2A 1W 50MHz
2SC3246	C3225,C4398	Si-N 30V 1.5A 0.9W 130MHz B>400
2SC3279	MPS650,2SC3205,2SC3226,2SD1207	SI-N 30V 2A 0,75W 150MHz
2SC3281	2SC4029	SI-N 200/200V 15A 150W 30MHz HI-FI
2SC3298	2SC3364,2SC4159	SI-N 160V 1,5A 20W 100MHz
2SC3309F	BUX84..85,2SC2333,2SC2534,2SC2738	SI-N 500/400V 2A 20W
2SC3331	BC174,BC182,BC190,BC546	SI-N 60V 0.2A 0.5A 200MHz
2SC3377	BC337,BC635,BC637,BC639	SI-N 40V 1A 0,5W 150MHz
2SC3402	KSR1002,2SC3656	SI-N+R Rb=Rbe=10k 50V 0,1A 250MHz
2SC3457	MJE8502..8503,2SC3050	SI-N 1100/800V 3A 50W
2SC3460	BU902,C3643	Si-N 1100/800V 6A 100W 15MHz
2SC3461	BU902,C3643	Si-N 1100/800V 8A 140W 15MHz
2SC3502	2SC3416..17,2SC3600..01	SI-N 200V 0,1A 7W 150MHz
2SC3576	2SC3068,2SC3836	SI-N 30V 0.3A B=1500
2SC3688	BU2520A	SI-N 1500/800V 10A 150W
2SC369	BC169,BC184,BC239,BC549	SI-N 25V 0.1A 0.2W 150MHz
2SC3752	2SC4234	SI-N 1100/800V 3A 30W
2SC3795	BUT11AF,2SC3353,2SC3750	SI-N 800/500V 5A 40W
2SC3795A	BUT11AF,BUT18AF,BUT21CF	SI-N 900/500V 5A 40W <1.2/4.2mks
2SC3795B	BUT11AF,BUT18AF,BUT21CF	SI-N 900/500V 5A 40W <1.2/4.2mks
2SC3852	2SD2092	SI-N 80V 3A 25W 15MHz B>500
2SC3866	C3559,C4303	Si-N 900/800V 3A 40W 10/48 nS
2SC3883	BU508D,BU706D,2SC3481,2SC4291	SI-N+Di 1500/800V 5A 50W
2SC3895	2SC3885A	SI-N 1500/800V 7A 60W
2SC3909	BUW11A,BUV89,2SC3153,2SC3232	SI-N 900/800V 5A 100W
2SC3927	BUV47A,BUW12A,2SC3637	SI-N 900/550V 10A 120W
2SC3940	C2236,C3226,C1270,D1331	Si-N 30V 1A 1W 200MHz
2SC3979	BUT11AF,2SC3752,2SC4234	Si-N 900/800V 3A 40W 700/2800 nS
2SC4106	BUT54,BUT56,2SC3170,2SC4055	SI-N 500/400V 7A 50W <500/2800ns
2SC4161	2SC3571,2SC3574,2SC4056,2SC4130	SI-N 500/400V 7A 30W
2SC4204	C3070,C3223,C3673,D1582	Si-N 30V 0.7A B>800
2SC4235	BU706,2SC3387,2SC3642	SI-N 1200/800V 3A 80W
2SC4236	BUV89,2SC3466,2SC3643	SI-N 1200/800V 6A 100W 0.5/3.8mks
2SC4237	BUV48B,2SC3644,2SC4023	SI-N 1200/800V 10A 150W 0.5/3.8mks
2SC4242	BUT56A,C3170,C4055,C4106,MJE13007	Si-N 450/400V 7A 40W 1/3 mS
2SC4304	BUT11AF,2SC3559,2SC4234,2SD1591	SI-N 900/800V 3A 35W ,0.7/4.7mks
2SC4369	2SC3297,2SC3690	SI-N 30V 3A 15W 100MHz
2SC4408	2SC3328	SI-N 80V 2A 0,9W
2SC4429	2SC4199,2SC4585	SI-N 1100/800V 8A 60W 15MHz
2SC4517	BUT11AF,C4304,C3559,C3979A	Si-N 900/550V 3A 30W 7/45 nS
2SC4742	BU508D 2SC3842,2SC3682,2SC4292	SI-N+DI 1500V 6A 50W
2SC4804	2SC3559,2SC43042,SC4517,2SC4908	SI-N 900/600V 3A 30W <300/4500ns
2SC4833	BUT11AF,C4054,C4073,C4371	Si-N 500/400V 5A 35W 300/1400nS
2SC4834	BU306F,BUT12,2SC4130,2SC4161	SI-N 500/400V 8A 45W <300/1400ns
2SC4927	BU2508DF,2SC3893A,2SC4763,2SD2371	SI-N+Di 1500V 8A 50W monitor
2SC5027	2SC3271,2SC3789..90,2SC4828	SI-N 300/300V 0,1A 70MHz
2SC5048	BU2525AF,BU2527AF	SI-N 1500/600V 12A 50W
2SC5129	BU2520AF,BUH715,2SC4542	SI-N 1500/600V 10A 50W
2SC5148	BU2525AF,2SC3896,2SC4758	SI-N 1500/600V 8A 50W
2SC5239	BUT11A,BUV46A,2SC3148,2SC3150	SI-N 900/550V 3A 50W 6MHz
2SC5249	BUT11AF,2SC4054,2SC4304,2SD1571	SI-N 600/600V 3A 35W 6MHz
2SC5250	BU2520DF,2SC4763	SI-N+Di 1500V 8A 50W monitor
2SC536	BC183,BC237,BC547,BF254..255	SI-N 55V 0,1A 0,2W 180MHz
2SC815	BC174,BC182,BC190,BC546	SI-N 60V 0,2A 0,25W 200MHz
2SC945P	BC174,BC182,BC190,BC546	SI-N 60V 0,2A 0,25W 250MHz
2SD1111	BC618,BC877,BC879,BSR51..52	SI-N+Darl 80V 0,7A 0,6W B=25000
2SD1140	2SD1536,2SD1786,2SD1861,2SD2046	SI-N+Darl 30V 1,5A 0,9W B=7000
2SD1148	BD245D,2SC2706,2SC2987,2SD1047	SI-N HiFi 140/140V 10A 100W
2SD1207	2SC3328,2SC4145,2SD2096,2SD2485	SI-N 60V 2A 1W 150MHz
2SD1266	BDT31F,2SC3851,2SD1408,2SD2000	SI-N 60V 3A 35W 30MHz
2SD1273	2SD1259,2SD1944,2SD2092,2SD2156	SI-N 80V 3A 40W 50MHz B>500
2SD1275	BDT61F,2SD1790,2SD1825,2SD1987	SI-N-Darl+Di 60V 2A 35W 20MHz B>1000
2SD1276	BDT61F,2SD1790,2SD1825,2SD1987	SI-N-Darl+Di 60V 4A 40W 20MHz B>1000
2SD1292	2SC2383,2SC3228,2SD667,2SD1812	SI-N 120V 1A 0.9W 100MHz
2SD1347	2SC4487,2SC4482,2SD1145	SI-N 60V 3A 1W 150MHz
2SD1391	BU508A,BU908,C3485,D1496	SI-N 1500/700V 5A 100W
2SD1398	BU508D,2SC3481,2SD1730,2SD1878	Si-N+Di HA 1500/800V 5A 80W
2SD1402	BU508A,BU908,C3485,D1496	Si-N TV-HA 1500V 5A 120W
2SD1403	BU508A,BU908,C3486,D1497	SI-N 1500/800V 6A 120W
2SD1426	BU706D,2SC3480,2SD1729,2SD1877	SI-N+Di 1500/600 3.5A 80W
2SD1427	BU508D,2SC3481,2SD1730,2SD1878	SI-N+Di 1500/600 5A 80W
2SD1428	BU508D,2SC3482,2SD1732,2SD1879	SI-N+Di 1500/600 6A 80W
2SD1431	BU508A,BU908,2SC3485..86,2SC4291	SI-N 1500/600V 5A 80W
2SD1455	BU508A,BU908,2SC3485..86,2SD1496..97	SI-N 1500/600V 5A 50W
2SD1497	BU508A,BU908,2SC3482,2SC3685	SI-N 1500/600V 5A 50W
2SD1541	BU508DF,2SC3480,2SD1554,2SD1650	SI-N+Di 1500V 3A 50W
2SD1545	BU2508AF,BU708F,2SC4142,2SD1655	SI-N 1500/600V 5A 50W
2SD1548	BU2520AF,BUH715,2SC3897,2SC4199	SI-N 1400/600V 10A 50W
2SD1554	BU508DF,BU706DF,D1650,D2089	Si-N+Darl TV-HA 155/600V 3.5A 40W
2SD1555	BU508DF,D1651,D2095,D2125	Si-N+Darl TV-HA 155/600V 5A 50W
2SD1556	BU508DF,2SC3892A,2SD1652,2SD2125	SI-N+Di 1500/600V 6A 50W
2SD1650	BU708DF,2SD1554,2SD2089	SI-N+Di 1500/800V 3.5A 50W
2SD1651	BU508DF,2SD1555,2SD2095,2SD2125	SI-N+Di 1500/800V 5A 60W
2SD1652	BU508DF,2SC4293,2SD1556,2SD2125	SI-N+Di 1500/800V 6A 60W
2SD1710	BU508AF,C4142..43,D1655..56	SI-N 1500/800V 5A 50W
2SD1760	2SC3592,2SC3386,2SD1221,2SD1802	SI-N 60V 3A 15W 90MHz
2SD1761	2SC3690,2SC3746,2SC3851,2SD1586	SI-N 80V 3A 30W 8MHz
2SD1796	2SD1788	SI-N-Darl+Di 60V 4A 25W 60MHz B>2000
2SD1853	2SD1153,2SD1660	SI-N-Darl+Di 80V 1,5A 0,7W B>2000
2SD1877	BU708DF,2SD1554..55,2SD1651,2SD2089	SI-N+Di 1500/800V 4A 50W

2SD1878	DBU508DF,2SD1555,2SD2095,2SD2125	SI-N+Di 1500/800V 5A 60W
2SD1879	BU508DF,2SC4294,2SD1556,2SD2125	SI-N+Di 1500/800V 6A 60W
2SD1881	BU2520DF,2SC4125,2SC4531	SI-N+Di 1500/800V 10A 70W
2SD1883	BU706DF,D1544,D1654	Si-N TV-HA 1500/800V 4A 50W
2SD1884	BU508AF,2SC4142,2SD1545,2SD1655	SI-N 1500/800V 5A 60W
2SD1886	BU508AF,2SC3896	SI-N 1500/800V 8A 70W
2SD1887	BU2520AF,2SC3897	SI-N 1500/800V 10A 70W
2SD1889	2SD1785,2SD2025,2SD1590	SI-N-Darl+Di 120/120V 6A 30W B=5000
2SD1933	BD647F,2SD1589,2SD1788,2SD1928	SI-N-Darl+Di 80/80V 4A 30W B=3000
2SD1941	BU508AF,C4143,D1545,D1652	Si-N TV-HA 1500/650V 6A 50W
2SD1944	2SD1273,2SD2092,2SD2156,2SD2375	SI-N 80V 3A 40W 50MHz B>400
2SD1991	BC168,BC183,BC283,BC548,2SD636	SI-N 30V 0,1A 0,4W 150MHz
2SD1994AR	2SD973A	SI-N 60V 1A 1W 200MHz
2SD2012	BD935F,2SD1406,2SD1585,2SD1913	SI-N 60V 3A 25W 3MHz B=100..320
2SD2058	2SC3851..52,2SD1585,2SD1985,2SD2012	SI-N 60V 3A 25W 3MHz
2SD2061	2SC3691,2SC3851,2SD2000	SI-N 80V 3S 40W 8MHz
2SD2092	2SD2076	SI-N+Di 100V 3A 140MHz B>500
2SD2095	BU508DF,2SD1555,2SD1651,2SD2125	SI-N+Di 1500/600V 5A 50W
2SD2132	2SC4204,2SD2144..45,2SD2191..92	SI-N 25V Ueb=12V 0,5A B>560
2SD2331	BU705DF,2SD1554,2SD1650,2SD2089	SI-N+Di 1500/600V 3A Ibp=2A 60W
2SD2333	BU508DF,BU706DF,D1555,D2125	Si-N+Di HA 1500/600V 5A 80W
2SD2389	BDV67D,2SD1123	SI-N-Darl 160/150V 8A 80W 80MHz B>5k
2SD2394	BD937F,BDT31F,2SC3475,2SC3851	SI-N 80V 3A 25W 8MHz
2SD2499	2SC4764	SI-N+Di 1500/600V 6A 50W
2SD400	C4483..4485,D1207	Si-N 25V 1A 0.9W 180MHz
2SD471	BC337..338,BC635,BC637,BC639	SI-N 30V 1A 1W 130MHz
2SD560	D830,D1128,D1169,D1590	Si-N+Darl 150V 5A 30W
2SD667	2SC2383,2SC3228,2SD1292,2SD1812	SI-N 120V 1A 0.9W 140MHz
2SD734	C4483,D1207,D1302,D1616	Si-N 25V 0.7A 0.6W 250MHz
2SD879	2SD1347	SI-N 30V 0,75W 200MHz
2SD880	BD241A,BD537,BD937,2SD712	SI-N 60V 3A 30W 3MHz
2SD882P	BD785,MJE240..244,2SD794	SI-N 40V 3A 10W 90MHz
2SD882Q	BD785,MJE240..244,2SD794	SI-N 40V 3A 10W 90MHz
2SD965	2SC3671,2SD1145,2SD1244,2SD2249	SI-N 40V 5A 0,75W 150MHz
2SK1096	2SK1034,2SK1306,2SK1558	MOS-N-FET-e 60V 13A 30W <0,12R
2SK1117	K1402,K1801,K1639,K1643	MOS-N-FET-e 600V 6A 100W
2SK1118	2SK1404,2SK1637,2SK2044	MOS-N-FET-e 600V 6A 45W
2SK1284	2SK1113,2SK1254,2SK1299	MOS-N-FET-e 100V 3A 20W <0,32R
2SK1341	2SK1358,2SK1462,2SK1502,2SK1614	MOS-N-FET-e 900V 6A 100W <3R
2SK1357	2SK727,2SK794,2SK1341,2SK1649..50	MOS-N-FET-e 900V 5A 125W <2.5R
2SK1358	2SK1342,2SK1502,2SK1614,2SK1796	MOS-N-FET-e 900V 9A 150W <1.4R
2SK1404	2SK1118,2SK1637	MOS-N-FET-e 600V 5A 35W <1,5R
2SK1460	2SK1356	MOS-N-FET-e 900V 3.5A 50W <3.6R
2SK1462	2SK1358,2SK1502,2SK1614,2SK1795	MOS-N-FET-e 900V 8A 150W <1.6R
2SK1464	2SK1685	MOS-N-FET-e 900V 8A 80W <1.6R
2SK1487	2SK896,2SK1488,2SK1723,2SK1752	MOS-N-FET-e 450V 10A 125W <1R
2SK1535	2SK1356,2SK1460	MOS-N-FET-e 900V 3A 30W <5R
2SK1611	2SK1356,2SK1460	MOS-N-FET-e 800V 3A 50W <4R
2SK1692	2SK1342,2SK1358,2SK1614,2SK1795	MOS-N-FET-e 900V 7A 150W <2R
2SK1821	BUK445-600,2SK1142,2SK1834	MOS-N-FET-e 600V 2A 30W <6.5R
2SK1833	BUK444-500,2SK1758	MOS-N-FET-e 500V 2.5A 40W <4R
2SK1917	2SK526,2SK1036	MOS-N-FET-e 250V 10A 50W <0.4R
2SK1953	BUK445-600,2SK1142,2SK1834	MOS-N-FET-e 600V 2A 25W <5R
2SK2039	2SK727,2SK1341,2SK1649..50,2SK1794	MOS-N-FET-e 900V 5A 150W <2.5R
2SK2043	BUK445-600,2SK1142,2SK1834	MOS-N-FET-e 600V 2A 25W <4.3R
2SK2056	2SK1808	MOS-N-FET-e 800V 4A 40W <2.4R
2SK212	BF410A,2N5484	N-FET FM 20V Idss>0.6mA Up<2.5V
2SK2134	BUK456-200,BUZ255,IRF640,IRF642	MOS-N-FET-e 200V 13A 70W <0.4R
2SK2141	2SK1118,2SK1404	MOS-N-FET-e 600V 6A 35W <1.1R
2SK2275	2SK1356,2SK1460	MOS-N-FET-e 900V 3.5A 35W <2.8R
2SK241	BF510,2SK238	N-FET FM 20V Idss>0.6mA Up<2.5V
2SK544	2SK192	MOS-N-FET-d FM/VHF 20V 30mA Idss>1.2mA
2SK725	BUZ338,2SK788,2SK899,2SK1610	MOS-N-FET-e 500V 15A 125W <0.38R
2SK727	2SK685,2SK1461,2SK1760,2SK1794	MOS-N-FET-e 900V 5A 125W <2.5R
2SK903	2SK1356,2SK1460,2SK1995	MOS-N-FET-e 800V 3A 40W <4R
2SK904	BUK456-800,2SK791..792,2SK1600..01	MOS-N-FET-e 800V 3A 80W
2SK955	2SK534,2SK604,2SK695,2SK727,2SK793	MOS-N-FET-e 800V 5A 125W <2R
2SK962	2SK1358,2SK1614,2SK1502,2SK1795	MOS-N-FET-e 900V 8A 150W <2R
3N60	BUZ90,2SK513	MOS-N-FET-e 600V 3A 75W
6N60	K1118,K1404,K1637,K2118	MOS-N-Fet-e 600V 3.4A 70W <1.8R(3A)
6N60FI	K1118,K1404,K1637,K2118	MOS-N-Fet-e 600V 3.4A 70W <1.8R(3A)
AC03E	TAG137	Thir 500V 3A
BC107B	BC162,BC182,BC237,BC547	SI-N 50V 0,1A 0,3W 300MHz
BC158	BC213,BC258,BC558	SI-P 30V 0,1A 0,3W 130MHz
BC182	BC174,BC190,BC546	SI-N 60V 0.2A 0.3W
BC327-40	BC638,BC640,2SB647,C327xx	SI-P 40V 0.8A 0.625W 100MHz
BC337	BC637,BC639,2SD667,C337xx	SI-N 50V 0.8A 0.625W 100MHz
BC368	BC337..38,BC635,BC637,BC639	SI-N 25V 1A 0.8W 65MHz
BC369	BC303,BC640	Si-P TV-HA 80V 0.5A 0.3W
BC517	MPS-A25	SI-N+Darl 40V 0,4A 0,625W 220MHz B>30k
BC546	2SC2240,2SC2459,2SC2674..75,2SC3378	SI-N 80V 0,1A 0,5W 300MHz
BC547	BC167,BC182,BC327	SI-N 50V 0.1A 0.5W 300MHz
BC548	BC168,BC183,BC283	SI-N 30V 0.1A 0.5A 300MHz
BC556B	2SA970,2SA1049,2SA1136	SI-P 80V 0,1A 0,5W 150MHz
BC557B	BC212,BC257,BC307	SI-P 50V 0.5W 150MHz
BC558B	BC213,BC258,BC308	SI-P 30V 0.5W 150MHz
BC637	BC537..538,2SD667,2N3700..01	SI-N 60V 1A 0.8W 130MHz
BC638	BC527..28,2SB647,2SA1013	SI-P 60V 1A 0,8W 50MHz
BC639	2SD667,2N3700..01,2SC2383	SI-N 100V 1A 0,8W 130MHz
BD136	KT814B,BD227,BD376,BD786	Si-P 45V 1.5A 12.5W >50MHz
BD139	BD230,BD379,BD791	SI-N 100V 1,5W 12,5W >50MHz
BD241C	BD243A,BD539B,BD543B,BD937	SI-N 70V 3A 40W 3MHz
BD242C	BD244C,BD540D,BD544D,BD940	SI-P 115V 3A 40W 3MHz
BD243C	BD543D,BD801,2SD866	SI-N 115V 6A 65W 3MHz
BD244C	BD544D,BD802,2SB870	SI-P 115V 6A 65W 3MHz
BD434	BD186,2N5193	SI-P 22V 4A 36W 3MHz
BD677A	BD777,2N6038	SI-N-Darl+Di 60V 4A 40W >10MHz B>750
BF421	BF437,2SA1371..72,2SA1251	SI-P 300V 25..50mA 0.83W >60MHz
BF422	BF298..99,BF483,BFR88..99	SI-N 250V 25..50mA 0.83W >60MHz
BF423	BF436..37,2SA1371..72,2SA1251	SI-P 250V 25..50mA 0.83W .60MHz
BF472	BF418,2SA1353..54	SI-P 300V 0,03A 2W >60MHz
BF487	2SC2267,2SC3469,2SC4166,2SD1385	SI-N 400V 0,05A 0,83W >70MHz
BF869	BF583,BF615,BF858..859,BF880..881	SI-N 250V 0,05A 5W >60MHz
BF871	BF583,BF617,BF859,BF880..81	SI-N 300V 0.05A 5W >60MHz
BF960	BF900,BF965..66	MOS-N-FET-d UHF 20V
BF979	KT3109A,BF479	Si-P UHF 1350...1600MHz
BT136-500	TCX10H500,TAG230-500,TAG231-500	TRIAC 500V 4A
BT136-600	TCX10H600,TAG230-600,TAG231-600	TRIAC 600V 4A
BT137-600	TAG224-600,MAC222A-600,TXD10H600	TRIAC 600V 8A
BT138-600	TAG225-600,TAG256-600,TXD10H600P	TRIAC 600V 12A
BT138-800	TAG225-800,TAG256-800,TXD10H800P	TRIAC 800V 12A
BU208A	KT838A,BU508,2SC2928,2SD350,2SD820	Si-N CTV-HA 1500/700V 5A 12.5W
BU2508DF	C3893A	Si-N+Di CTV-HA 1500/700V 8A 45W
BU2508DX	2SC3893A	Si-N+Di CTV-HA 1500/700V 8A 45W
BU2520AF	2SC4542	SI-N 1500/800V 10A 45W
BU2520DF	2SC4763	Si-N+Di CTV-HA 1500/800V 10A 45W
BU2520DX	2SC4763	Si-N+Di CTV-HA 1500/800V 10A 45W
BU2522AF	2SC4542	Si-N CRT-HA 1500/800V 10A 45W
BU2525A	BUH1015	SI-N CTV-HA 1500/800V 12A 125W
BU2525AF	2SC4692	SI-N CTV-HA 1500/800V 12A 45W
BU2525AX	2SC4692	SI-N CTV-HA 1500/800V 12A 45W
BU406	BU104P,BU408,2SC3175,2SC3591	SI-N TV-HA 400/200V 7A 60W
BU508A(F)	S2000AF,C3886A,C3996,D1548	Si-N CTV-HA 1500/700V 8A 34W
BU508D(F)	S2055AF,C3893,C4124	Si-N+Di CTV-HA 1500/700V 8A 34W
BU807	BU184,BU189	SI-N-Darl+Di TV-HA 330/150V 8A 60W
BUH315	BU2508AF,2SC3884..84,2SC3894..95	SI-N CRT-HA 1500/700V 5A 50W
BUH315D	BU2508DF,2SC3892A	SI-N+Di CRT-HA 1500/700V 5A 50W
BUH515	BU2508AF,2SC3886A,2SC3896	Si-N CRT-HA 1500/700V 8A 60W
BUH515D	BU2508DF,BU2520DF	Si-N+Di CRT-HA 1500/700V 8A 60W
BUK444-600B	BUK445-600,2SK1611,2SK1758,2SK1834	MOS-N-FET-e 600V 1.5A 25W <4.5R
BUK444-800	BUK446-1000,2SK808	MOS-N-FET-e 800V 1.6A 25W <8R
BUT11A	BUV46A,MJE8502,2SC3050	SI-N 1000/450V 5A 100W
BUT11AF	BUT18AF	Si-N 1000/450V 20W
BUT11AX	BUT18AF	Si-N 1000/450V 20W
BUT56A	BUT12A,BUT76A,BUV56A	SI-N 1000/450V 8A 100W 10MHz
BUV48	BUW13A,2SC3552	SI-N 850/450V 15A 150W 5MHz
BUV48A	BUW13A,2SC3552	SI-N 1000/450V 15A 150W 5MHz
BUV48B	2SC3644	SI-N 1200/600V 15A 150W 5MHz
BUW12A	BUV47A,BUV48A..C	Si-N 1000/450V 10A 125W
BUW13A	BUV48A..C,2SC3552	SI-N 1000/450V 15A 175W
BUZ11	BUK456-100,BUZ12	MOS-N-FET-e 50V 30A 75W <0,04R
BUZ11A	BUK456-100,BUZ12	MOS-N-FET-e 50V 26A 75W <0,055R
BUZ332A	K684,K1032	MOS-N-Fet-e 600V 8A 150W
BUZ71A	BUZ10,IRF530,K888,K1416	MOS-N-Fet-e 50V 13A 40W <0.12R(9A)
BUZ80	BUZ81,2SK513,2SK792,2SK1793	MOS-N-FET-e 800V 2,6A 75W <4R
BUZ80AFI	2SK1356,2SK1460	MOS-N-FET-e 800V 2,6A 35W <3R
BUZ90	BUK455/600,2SK1117,2SK1402,2SK1809	MOS-N-FET-e 600V 4,5A 70W <1,6R
BUZ90A	BUZ90,2SK1117,2SK1402,2SK1809	MOS-N-FET-e 600V 4A 75W <2R
BUZ90AF	BUK455,BUK600A,B	MOS-N-Fet-e 600V 4.3A 75W
BUZ91A	BUK657-600	MOS-N-Fet-e 600V 8A 150W
DTA114ES	AN1A4M,RN2002,UN4111,2SA1348	SI-P+R Rb=Re=10k 50V 50mA 0.3W
DTA124ES	AN1F4M,RN2003,UN4112,2SA1346	SI-P+R Rb=Re=22k 50V 100mA 0.3W
DTA144ES	AN1L4M,RN2004,UN4113,2SA1345	SI-P+R Rb=Re=47k 50V 30mA 0.3W
DTC114ES	AA1A4M,RN1002,UN4211,2SC3402	SI-N+R Rb=Re=10k 50V 50mA 0.3W
DTC124ES	AA1F4M,RN1003,UN4212,2SC3400	SI-N+R Rb=Re=22k 50V 30mA 0.3W
DTC143TS	AA1L3M,,RN1001,UN421L,2SC4363	SI-N+R Rb=Re=4.7k 50V 100mA 0.3W
DTC144EL	AA1L4M,RN1004,UN4213,2SC3399	SI-N+R Rb=Re=47k 50V 30mA 0.3W
IRF BC30	BUZ90,2SK1117,2SK1402,2SK1809	MOS-N-FET-e 600V 3.6A 74W <2.2R
IRF BC40	BUK657-600,BUZ91	MOS-N-FET-e 600V 6.2A 125W <1.2R
IRF BE30	BUZ81,2SK1639,2SK1501,2SK1807	MOS-N-FET-e 800V 4,1A 125W
IRF P450	BUZ338,2SK788,2SK899,2SK1610	MOS-N-FET-e 500V 14A 190W <0,4W
IRF Z24	BUZ21,2SK942,2SK1115,2SK1417	MOS-N-FET-e 60V 17A 60W <0,1R
IRF Z40	BUZ11..12,PRFZ42,2SK1418,2SK1542	MOS-N-FET-e 50V 35A 125W <28mR
IRF Z44	BUK556-60	MOS-N-FET-e 60V 50A 150W <28mR
IRF Z46	BUK456-50,BUK556-60,BUZ100	MOS-N-FET-e 50V 50A 150W <24mR
IRF540	BUK456-100,BUZ22	MOS-N-FET-e 100V 28A 150W
IRF620	BUZ60,MTP5N20,2SK358,2SK924,2SK1391	MOS-N-FET-e 200V 5.2A 50W <0.8R
IRF630	BUZ31..32,2SK459,2SK925,2SK1393	MOS-N-FET-e 200V 9A 74W <0.4R
IRF640	BUZ30A	MOS-N-FET-e 200V 18A 125W <0.18R
IRF710	BUZ74,MTP2N40,2SK382,2SK892	MOS-N-FET-e 400V 2A 36W <3.6R
IRF730	BUZ60,22SK552..53,2SK1156,2SK1246	MOS-N-FET-e 400V 5.5A 74W <1R
IRF740	BUZ61,MTP10N40,2SK1378	MOS-N-FET-e 400V 10A 125W <0.55R
IRF822	BUZ74,MTP3N50,2SK382,2SK892,2SK1244	MOS-N-FET-e 500V 2.2A 50W <4R
IRF822FI	BUK444-500,BUK445-600,2SK1833	MOS-N-FET-e 500V 1.5A 30W <4R
IRF830	BUZ41A,MTP6N55,2SK553,2SK893	MOS-N-FET-e 500V 4.5A 74W <1.5R
IRF840	MTP8N50,2SK555,2SK894,2SK1496	MOS-N-FET-e 500V 8A 125W <0,85R
IRF840FI	2SK1232,2SK1608,2SK1567,2SK1627	MOS-N-FET-e 500V 4,5A 40W <0,85R
IRF9610	BUZ173,MTP3P25	MOS-P-FET-e 200V 1.8A 20W <3R
IRF9620	BUZ173,MTP3P25	MOS-P-FET-e 200V 3.5A 40W <1.5A
MCR100-6	BRY55/400,TAG70D,TAG72D,2N6565	Thy 400V 0,5A
MPS-A56	BC640,2SB647,2SB910,2SB1116A	SI-P 80V 0,5A 0,625W 100MHz
MPS-A92	BF493,BF421A,BFP26,2SB1074	SI-P 300/300V 0,5A 0,625W 50MHz
S2000AFI	BU508AF	Si-N CTV-HA 1500V 8A 50W
S2055AF	BU508DF	Si-N+Di CTV-HA 1500V 8A 50W
S8050	MPS651,2SD1207,2SD1227,2SD1331	SI-N 40V 1,5A 1W 190MHz
S8550	MPS751,2SB892,2SB911,2SB978	SI-P 40V 1,5A 1W 120MHz
S9012	BC327,BC636,BC638,BC640	SI-P 40V 0.5A 0.625W
S9013	BC337,BC635,BC637,BC639	SI-N 40V 0.5A 0.625W
S9014	BC414,BC550,2SC2240,2SC2675	SI-N 50V 0.1A 0.45W 270MHz
S9018	BF225,BF255,BF314,BF505,BF507	SI-N 30V 0.05A 0.4W 1100MHz
TIP107	BD650,BD902,BDW74C..D,BDX54C..F	SI-P-Darl+Di 100V 8A 80W B>1000
TIP122	BD649,BD901,BDW23C,BDW63C	SI-N-Darl+Di 100V 5A 65W B>1000
TIP127	BD650,BD902,BDW24C,BDW64C	SI-P-Darl+Di 100V 5A 65W B>1000 

TIP29C	BD239C,BD241C,BD539D,BD935	SI-N 115V 2A 30W >3MHz
TIP31C	BD241C,BD243C,BD539D,BD543D BD935	SI-N 115V 3A 40W >3MHz
TIP32C	BD242C,BD244C,BD540D,BD544D,BD940	SI-N 115V 3A 40W >3MHz
TIP35C	BD249C,2SD1049	SI-N 115V 25A 125W >3MHz
TIP42C	BD244C,BD544D,BD802,2SB870	SI-P 115V 6A 65W >3MHz
BD243C BD244C
BD241C BD242C
TIP41C TIP42C
2SC5198 2SA1941
2SC5100 2SA1908
2SC5100 2SA1908
2SD600K 2SB631


----------



## ali516a (6 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## charcazar (7 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## hussien95 (8 فبراير 2013)

مشكورين على المرور أخواني الأعزاء


----------



## hussam abbas (11 فبراير 2013)

شكرااااااااااااااااا جزيلااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## مازن ألمندلاوي (18 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله بك


----------



## hussien95 (23 فبراير 2013)

شكرا على الرد أخواني الكرام


----------



## baseta (27 فبراير 2013)

تسلم ايديك


----------



## فالنساوي (1 مارس 2013)

شكرا


----------



## ABD ERRAHMANE GU (14 مارس 2013)

شكر اخي


----------



## shabandj (15 مارس 2013)

بارك الله فيك اخى الغالى وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## eng fmk (15 مارس 2013)

متشكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين​


----------



## osamahsat (16 أبريل 2013)

الف شكر للمنتدى


----------



## midoslem (22 أبريل 2013)

الف شكر على جهودك


----------



## aggab192004 (27 أبريل 2013)

ربي يحفضك أخي الكريم


----------



## hussien95 (28 أبريل 2013)

شكرا جزيلا أخواني على الردود الجميلة


----------



## hussien95 (28 أبريل 2013)

وهذا ملف أخر يحتوي على أهم بدائل الترانزستورات
ط¨ط¯ط§ط¦ظ„ طھط±ط§ظ†ط²ط³طھظˆط± hussien95.rar


----------



## hussien95 (28 أبريل 2013)

ط¨ط¯ط§ط¦ظ„ طھط±ط§ظ†ط²ط³طھظˆط± hussien95.rar


----------



## hussien95 (28 أبريل 2013)

وهذا ملفpdf يحتوي على أحدث بدائل الترانزستورات.
SGS-THOMSON BIPOLAR TRANSISTORS CROSS REFERENCE.rar


----------



## المهندس تيسير جفال (13 مايو 2013)

مشكور اخي العزيز على هذا البرنامج المفيد


----------



## fay344 (19 مايو 2013)

الف شكر


----------



## acer82 (8 مايو 2014)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## حيدرالمنصوري (9 مايو 2014)

الف شكررررررررررررررر


----------



## نعيم عبدالكريم (16 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله عنا خير وبارك فيكم وفى ذويكم


----------



## thebirdboy (1 يونيو 2014)

zeid25 قال:


> بارك الله فيك


Thankßssssss


----------



## alectron (7 يونيو 2014)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## تحرير يوسف (10 يونيو 2014)

مشكؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤر


----------



## mohandes341 (4 يوليو 2014)

بارك الله فيك​


----------



## المهندس عبد ناصر (21 نوفمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيكم والف شكر


----------



## المهندس عبد ناصر (21 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكورين على المجهود


----------



## ahmedhu1 (24 نوفمبر 2014)

*موضوع رائع بحثت كثيرا عنه*

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mhame55 (28 نوفمبر 2014)

:75::75:


----------



## ابوخالد123 (2 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mk.8181 (17 ديسمبر 2014)

الشكر لك على المجهود


----------



## mk.8181 (17 ديسمبر 2014)

نريط رابط لاسطوانة المكافئات و البدائل الإلكترونية ECA Vrt-DVD برابط مباشر وليس كما هو موجود على اجزاء في المنتديات 

وجزا الله خيرا من يتعاون معنا في هذا الموضوع


----------



## سعيدعلى احمد (11 يناير 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعيدعلى احمد (11 يناير 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر حميد حمد (19 يناير 2015)

كيف احمل البرنامج


----------



## ELSAIDY1 (27 يناير 2015)

أشكرك 

مع تحياتى


----------



## ossam.satt (31 يناير 2015)

وفقك الله


----------



## شادي الزغرين (31 يناير 2015)

شكراا جزيلالالا


----------



## doudou_dz76 (17 فبراير 2015)

السلام عليكم اخواني اريد بديل الترانزستورtip41c و شكرا


----------



## laith bionic (23 فبراير 2015)

جزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## ahmedragab1250 (11 مارس 2015)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محند حسن ابو النصر (22 مايو 2015)

جزاكم الله الجنة


----------



## محمد مصطفلى سراج (19 يوليو 2015)

الله ينور بس فيه سؤال مرتبط بالموضوع ده بعد إذنك 
مالبديل في حالة تفحم العنصر وعدم معرفته أصلاً


----------



## ebrahem01212037 (28 يوليو 2015)

الله يسلم ايديك​
​


----------



## rockyman sos (16 أكتوبر 2015)

الف الف شكر


----------



## miltronique (16 أكتوبر 2015)

بارك الله فيك وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

